# MN Musky Opener



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Finally, after waiting since December, Minnesota musky opener this weekend!!!

Going to Bemidji area...who else is getting out this weekend?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

How did everyone do?


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

We had about 20 real lazy follows for 3 days of fishing. I did manage to hook a 50.0" fish, but that was it. By far the most follows we had without getting more fish in the net. Although the fish came off a Double Cowgirl, most of our follows were on glide/jerk and minow/twitch baits.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Nice fish!


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Chris Hustad said:


> Nice fish!


X2 :beer:


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Anyone go out this past weekend? I was stuck in town for the weekend.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Ditto on 'nice fish'!
Haven't fished for muskies yet but caught one yesterday on the Woods on a smallie bait.Seeing a few,weeds look good,spotty but good,should be a good Canadian Opener saturday.


----------



## BrianLucky13 (Aug 8, 2005)

What a pretty fish!!! Ill take a smaller nice looking fish over a big fish most days of the week!!! Looks like a Plant fish, maybe, maybe not. Good work


----------

